
Reddit co-founder Alexis Ohanian fights for a free and open Internet - wallflower
http://uvamagazine.org/articles/voice_of_his_generation
======
paulhauggis
Freedom is a great thing. I agree with the stance against the two bills
mentioned in the article.

However, I wish the Reddit co-founder was also against Internet mob justice.
It's great for the site because it brings clicks and readers..but not good for
our society or the people it targets.

~~~
actionscripted
I've been a Redditor for 8 years and I have never seen any of the current or
former staff condone or encourage Internet mob justice.

My observation has been that they're pretty hands-off even when things get out
of control and they often drop into a thread or put up a blog response that
almost chides the community for their overall actions.

Perhaps their (mostly) hands-off approach is what makes you think they're not
against Internet mob justice? Any admin moderation leads to a Streisand effect
giving the problem more visibility and it is very much a problem with the
community at times.

------
heroh
while his website practice widespread censorship

[https://www.reddit.com/r/undelete/top/?sort=top&t=year](https://www.reddit.com/r/undelete/top/?sort=top&t=year)

~~~
breakingcups
This is very interesting and quite sad at first glance. Has there been any
official response from reddit?

~~~
heroh
nope. They don't care about any of it.

The admins are in on some of the things going on too.

------
bishnu
I always thought it was pretty ironic that architect of one of the biggest
platforms for harassment on the internet wrote a book called "Without
Consent"...and it _wasn 't_ about that. Heh.

